# Cost for ironwood full plate?



## RangerWickett (Oct 21, 2006)

Are there official prices for ironwood items? I'd like to make a druid in spiked wooden full plate.


----------



## paradox42 (Oct 21, 2006)

Without replying to the actual question, I have to interject and say that I *love* this image.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 21, 2006)

Hehe. The actual plan is, if my current character dies in Red Hand of Doom, I want to play a druid in spiked full plate, who wildshapes into something small, then tries to get eaten by large monsters, then un-wildshapes.

But being a stoic warrior in wooden spiked armor also appeals to me.


----------



## ElectricDragon (Oct 21, 2006)

The big problem is that _ironwood_ is temporary, 12 days at minimum level to create it. At 24th level and beyond, such full plate would be a magic item with a +1 enhancement while it lasted. The casting time would be 60 minutes (50 lbs. for armor and 10 lbs. for spikes)every caster level #of days.

The first time would also require a wood shape spell to shape the armor or an appropriate craftsman. The only comparable items on the armor table are wooden shields, so let's use them.
I would use the comparison between heavy wooden shields and heavy steel shields as a starting point. 7gp versus 20 gp. Make it a fraction 7/20 and multiply it by the cost of the spiked full plate, 1550 gp times 7/20 = 542 gp 5 sp. This is the cost of a suit of wooden spiked full plate made by either an armorer who specializes in wooden shields or a woodworker. What its weight is while wooden, I don't have a clue (heavy wooden shield versus heavy steel shield says 2/3 or 40 lbs.).

The spell still has to be cast on the suit every so often and if the druid is not high enough level then spellcasting costs (12th level caster minimum for 60 lbs.: 720 gp/12 days) will be assessed several times a month.

If you can't find a wooden shield specialist or a wood-crafter who could make the item, _wood shape_ becomes necessary (with its 30% chance that moving parts don't work) though it is only a 2nd level druid spell and more easily cast than _ironwood_.

Of course, this is only my solution, not a rule per se.

Ciao
Dave


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm. I'm surprised none of the 'complete' or 'races of' books have permanent ironwood costs.

What about an item that casts ironwood 1/5 days? Cost would be, if it were level 6 x caster level 11 x 1800 command word, divided by (5/.2 because it has effectively .2 charges per day).

So 118,800 divided by 25 = 4752 gp.


----------



## Asmo (Oct 21, 2006)

And then there´s the big sucker; you need Armor Profiency (Heavy) for the full plate.


Asmo


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 21, 2006)

Multiclass in fighter, which also gets me martial weapon proficiency so I can use the armor spikes.

By the rules, the closest match I can come up with is dragonhide armor, which only costs twice as much as normal full plate.


----------



## Jack Simth (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, RAW, it costs you a 6th level spell slot every Caster Level days (or when dispelled).  

As Spiked Fullplate weighs in at 60 pounds, you spend an hour casting the spell (plus Wood Shape or a craft spell beforehand) to get steel armor, and have your Cleric friend put Greater Magic Vestments (3rd level spell) on it.  

But I'm guessing that's not an option....

Edit:
Depending on how much you plan to get out of your spells, I'd suggest using two feats on the armor and "weapon" proficiency, rather than dropping a level into fighter.  You don't usually want to cut back on spellcaster levels.


----------



## nobodez (Oct 21, 2006)

What's wrong with "Wildwood" from RotW? Not sure off the top of my head, but I think that's closer to what you're looking for.

Okay, just went and got it.

Wildwood Full Plate; 3300 gp; +7 armor bonus, +2 Max Dex; -5 ACP; 30% ASF; 37.5#

masterwork armor, normal speeds, ACP ignored for Hide checks in undergrowth/heavy undergrowth, armor heals 1 pt/24 hours if exposed for 1 hour each day, or if soaking in water and sunlight, 5 pts/8 hours.


----------



## Pielorinho (Oct 21, 2006)

1) Obtain a suit of regular spiked full plate.
2) Cast Transmute Metal to Wood on it.
3) Cast Ironwood on it.
4) Profit!

Daniel


----------



## Legildur (Oct 22, 2006)

Ironwood might have the 'cool factor', but Dispel Magic suddenly becomes a whole lot more dangerous to you.....


----------



## Kurotowa (Oct 22, 2006)

The ECS has bronzewood, which is pretty much what you're looking for.  As tough as metal it can be used to make heavy armor and weapons, but with a couple of minor benefits like no Hide penalty in woodlands.  The listed price for heavy armor of bronzewood is +9,000gp.


----------



## Andras (Oct 22, 2006)

Bluewood, from Unapproachable East.

Volodni craftsmen...sculpted with woodshape....magically treated...same hardness and hps...half the weight of metal item...considered masterwork.

Heavy Armor +1,200gp.
Weapon +400gp (the spikes)

magic treatment takes 10 days of work by a Volodni with 10 ranks in Craft Alchemy or Woodworking, or a non-Volodni with the previous skill and Knowledge Local (Volodni):2


----------



## javcs (Oct 22, 2006)

What about crafting it yourself via craft magic arms and armor? That would, depending on DM interpertation make it essentially permanent.

If psionics are allowed - matter manipulation permanently adjusts hardness by up to 5 points from the original hardness and adds 3 hp per point of hardness added. The downside is it takes 250 xp per point of hardness by which it has been altered.


----------

